# CES 2012 Cool Stuff - Jobu Design Gimbal Heads



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 12, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/ces-2012-cool-stuff-jobu-designs-gimbal-heads/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/ces-2012-cool-stuff-jobu-designs-gimbal-heads/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/01/ces-2012-cool-stuff-jobu-designs-gimbal-heads/"></a></div>
<strong>Jobu Design

</strong>I had met the folks at Jobu Design nearly two years ago at a show in Toronto. At the time I had just bought Wimberley gimbal heads for my lens rentals business and then became aware of Jobu Design.</p>
<p>What is relatively unique about Jobu Design is their range of different gimbal head sizes. The same head isn’t required for a Canon 600 f/4 and a 100-400L, so why pay for a really large head?</p>
<div id="attachment_8507" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 570px"><img class=" wp-image-8507 " title="L9999119" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/L9999119.jpg" alt="" width="560" height="372" /><p class="wp-caption-text">The Jobu Design Booth</p></div>
<p><strong>From Jobu Design

</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Our unique BWG line of tripod heads suit both pro and amateur photographers alike. With three basic sizes and modular design components it is easy to configure a product to your own exact specifications and price-point.</p>
<p>Made proudly in Canada by Devonshire Manufacturing Group, Inc. We ship our products to happy customers the world over, from Tasmania to Iceland and all points in between.</p></blockquote>
<p>I hope to do a full review of some Jobu products in the future. I’ll probably take one to Ecuador with me next month.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=jobu&N=0&InitialSearch=yes/BI/2466/KBID/3296">View the Jobu Design line at B&H</a> | <a href="http://www.jobu-design.com/index.html">Visit Jobu Design.com</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## ontarian (Jan 12, 2012)

I met Ian Gvozdek, president of Devonshire Manufacturing at their production plant last year. I was really impressed by their production process and extremely well thought out and durable designs. I have put my own copy of one of their smaller gimbal head products through hell and back on lenses/camera combos that laughingly exceed the head rating and they have worked flawlessly. They also develop other interesting photographic solutions including replacement feet for super telephoto lenses that convert them directly to a swiss arca type mount among other niche and useful products.


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jan 12, 2012)

well they are not much cheaper then a wimberley so they better be good.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Jan 13, 2012)

I bought a Wimberley II gimbal head in 2006. Should last me the rest of my life. I use it with both still and video cameras. A high quality piece of equipment is worth a few bucks more.

BTW Calumet http://www.calumetphoto.com/eng/product/calumet_large_lens_gimbal_head/ck7075 and Induro also make Wimberley copies.


----------



## ontarian (Jan 13, 2012)

c.d.embrey said:


> I bought a Wimberley II gimbal head in 2006. Should last me the rest of my life. I use it with both still and video cameras. A high quality piece of equipment is worth a few bucks more.
> 
> BTW Calumet http://www.calumetphoto.com/eng/product/calumet_large_lens_gimbal_head/ck7075 and Induro also make Wimberley copies.



I absolutely agree that it is worth it to pay more for a piece of well designed gear that will last a lifetime. What I don't agree with is that the mount solutions that Jobu/Devonshire currently sell are simply Wimberley knockoffs. The company founder is an Engineer with a passion for photography who set out to develop a superior product not based on anything already out there. I don't know if you noticed, but Canada is not exactly a hotbed for cheap knockoffs.

That said, I've seen and used a few Wimberley products, and this original gimbal mount manufacturer really got things right so full respect for their product line really is due.


----------



## AprilForever (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm looking into getting a gimbal head for my 300 2.8 with 7D. Is this Jobu one worth getting? Or should I pony up for the whole wimberly head? Or would a wimberly sidekick be equally effective for that lens?


----------



## ontarian (Jan 23, 2012)

AprilForever said:


> I'm looking into getting a gimbal head for my 300 2.8 with 7D. Is this Jobu one worth getting? Or should I pony up for the whole wimberly head? Or would a wimberly sidekick be equally effective for that lens?



No need for the strongest head for that lens, I use to Jobu Jr. with the swing arm removed and the lens foot mounted by swissarca plate on the side. I think the sidekick would work equally well. In fact This sideways setup even works ok with my EF 400mm 2.8 L IS which is a beast of a lens.


----------

